# Will Goats Use Water Nipples?



## BoboFarm (Feb 20, 2018)

Will goats use water nipples? I know goats like clean, fresh water at all times. Using a barrel with a water nipple on the end seems like the best way to get that clean, fresh water but I can't find a lot of information on people using them. I did find a study showing that lactating and dry does use the nipples vs a water bowl the same, the only difference being the bowls weren't as clean as the nipples. Does anyone have experience using the water nipples?


----------



## babsbag (Feb 20, 2018)

By nipples do you mean Lickits like they use for dogs and pigs? I haven't used them, but the farm where I got my buck uses them and I think that it is a great idea. He had the pvc pipe inside a piece of 3" drain pipe with just the nipples sticking through. I didn't ask, but probably had the pipe insulated for winter. I know that is what I would do.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 20, 2018)

@babsbag Yes, that's what I'm talking about. I've seen them connected to PVC too. I found a website where a lady connected a couple of them to a food grade 55 gallon barrel for her pigs and she added a heater to the barrel. She said it stayed really clean. I was curious if goats would use them the same way.


----------



## rosti (Feb 21, 2018)

There is a breeder out my way that uses nipple waterers for his goats and it seems to work great. If you look up Missdee’s Dairy Goats on Facebook he may have some pictures on there.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 21, 2018)

That is the breeder I was talking about; that is where I got my buck last summer. My pigs used them with no problem. 

I am still thinking about them for the goats, I am considering wrapping heat tape on the pipe and then putting it inside a bigger pipe for frost/goat protection. I just need to work on the power for the tape and looking for a 12v. system would be even better.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 21, 2018)

It seems like a great way to keep water clean. Now I just have to find the barrels...

Thanks


----------



## Dogsincharge (Feb 23, 2018)

My goats would drink out of them all the time, I kept water in a regular bucket for over a month and they never would drink out of it. They always seemed to love the nipples. Goodluck with yours!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 24, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH @Dogsincharge  So glad you joined us. Please take a minute and visit he new members section and do a brief intro so we can all get to "met" you and welcome you. https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/new-member-introductions.17/  There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!

Oh, if you haven't done so already, PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if  you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me   will never remember & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## greybeard (Mar 3, 2018)

babsbag said:


> I just need to work on the power for the tape and looking for a 12v. system would be even better.



Depending on the total length of the heat tape you need, it can be a lot of resistors and a lot of solder joints but you can 'Make your own'.
_"Heating tape can be built to any size or shape. You can use resistors to create a heat tape that runs on a 12V battery. The number of resistors and therefore the length of the tape will determine how much power is required and how long the battery will last.

Divide the length you want your heat tape to be by 0.625 to calculate how many resistors to purchase. That will allow you to put a resistor every 5/8-inch (0.625-inch) on your heat tape.

Cut two lengths of 18 AWG copper “Solid hookup wire” and lay them flat on a table 5/8-inch apart.

Position a resistor every 5/8-inch apart across the two wires in a ladder pattern. Make sure to leave 2 inches between the first resistor and the end of the hookup wire on one side.

Heat your soldering iron. Melt solder on top of the two point of contact between the resistor wire and the two hookup wires. Only use one drop and make sure not to put molten solder on the actual resistor.

Cut the excess resistor wire on each side of the ladder.

Cut two lengths of duct tape and one length of rubber door gasket insulation.

Lay the duct tape facing up, put the resistor assembly on top and cover it with the insulation. Cover the assembly with duct tape facing down and press it to stick everything together.

Connect the wire to a continuous 12V power source to turn your heater on.

*Tip*
Polarity of the resistors does not matter when soldering them.

*Warning*
Do not use any other resistors that the one in that article or your heater might fail to heat or catch fire.



*Things Needed*

1-inch duct tape
1/2-inch rubber door gasket insulation
18 AWG solid hookup wire
330-ohm 1/2-watt resistors
Soldering iron
Solder
Shear"
_

100 resistors for under $10.
https://www.amazon.com/Projects-100EP512330R-330-Resistors-Pack/dp/B0185FID32


----------



## babsbag (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks !!!! Now that looks like something I should tackle, or have DH tackle for me.Of all the skills I have acquired in my life soldering is not one of them, but never too late to learn, right? We own the iron, I have just never had reason to learn. Funny too as my dad was big time into electronics. He built as an organ from a kit and was working on building a color TV when he was killed. He was red/green color blind and I used to read the color coding on the transistors for him. He repaired TVs and all things electronic, owned a radio station for a while too.  I will always think of my dad when I smell solder.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 3, 2018)

@greybeard  Could I put heat tape around 1/2" or 3/4" PVC and then slip it all into a 3" drain pipe so the goats can't eat the tape? Is it "allowed" to encase heat tape in that fashion?


----------



## greybeard (Mar 4, 2018)

babsbag said:


> @greybeard  Could I put heat tape around 1/2" or 3/4" PVC and then slip it all into a 3" drain pipe so the goats can't eat the tape? Is it "allowed" to encase heat tape in that fashion?


You're asking someone in Southeast Texas about heat tape......I don't know, but I estimate the home made tape i described to put out about 4 watts per foot at 12V dc power. The light bulb in your refrigerator creates more heat than 6' of heat tape will.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 4, 2018)

@greybeard, I knew you would have the knowledge to give me a good estimate. Thank you.


----------

